# HVAC move pictures



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

I've been searching through pages of HVAC relocation threads, but every time someone posts a picture of it relocated, i get a red x (most of these posts are from 2003 anyway). So does anybody have pics of it done? I'm really interested, im sick of cups pressing buttons on my Head unit


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> I've been searching through pages of HVAC relocation threads, but every time someone posts a picture of it relocated, i get a red x (most of these posts are from 2003 anyway). So does anybody have pics of it done? I'm really interested, im sick of cups pressing buttons on my Head unit


I thought about moving the HVAC below my Cd player but I could make enough room to fit my unit due to all it preouts, inputs and speaker wires
So I ended up leaving the HVAC alone and removing my cup holder and with a little modding I flush fitted a 1/2 DIN clarion speaker 








My head unit has Prologic II so I can use the center speaker for my surround sound setup a great improvement on my audio system . 

I lose a cup holder but I find it a better solution then moving the HVAC, and found a little cup holder thing that fits nicely in my center console hole I stoled off a toyota. that works much better as a cup holder allowing for bigger drinks


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

well that didnt help me at all, and i cant use my center console as a cupholder because i have an arm rest, and a bunch of stuff in there. I am looking for pictures of the finished product, not suggestions on why i shouldnt do it.

BTW- Center channel speakers are not good for a sound quality system. They screw up the sound stage, and mess up your imaging. You should only have surround sound if you are watching a DVD in the car.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Punkrocka436 said:


> I've been searching through pages of HVAC relocation threads, but every time someone posts a picture of it relocated, i get a red x (most of these posts are from 2003 anyway). So does anybody have pics of it done? I'm really interested, im sick of cups pressing buttons on my Head unit


I've been searching and asking for a week or two about this. The only relevant thread I could find was about someone complaining this was to hard and how bad they messed everything up. There were instructions posted on how to do this, but never any pictures posted. I'm sure you've read it but if not it should still be on the first page here. If you find anything out, let me know and I'll do the same.


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> well that didnt help me at all, and i cant use my center console as a cupholder because i have an arm rest, and a bunch of stuff in there. I am looking for pictures of the finished product, not suggestions on why i shouldnt do it.
> 
> BTW- Center channel speakers are not good for a sound quality system. They screw up the sound stage, and mess up your imaging. You should only have surround sound if you are watching a DVD in the car.


First Prologic caused the two channels to be dump into the center creating a mess but Prologic II extracts all the ambience and directionality that already exists in the stereo recording and with dimension and center width in check add a great deal to the sound quality and why a recent car audio comp. I went to all the top 5 winners had use Prologic II,

Anyways I was telling you there is not enough room to fit a cd player on the top and the fact that the HVAC controls mounts are not set back like the CD player area is. it will require alot of modding to prevent the unit sticking out 3"
I was trying to save you time and effort


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i know there will be modding, and fabrication. But i am not an idiot, and I had the center console apart today and was looking at it. Its not going to be hellacious like you think. I've done numerous things that are much harder, and you arent contributing to my thread at all. Just because something will be too hard for you, does not mean that it will be too hard for everyone.

I'm looking for pictures, not someone shooting me down.


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

I am not shooting you down and its not that is was too hard, its the fact there is no room to be made 
and what the hell good would pictures be? you already know where everything is
Do you need a picture to visualize how it will look simply disconnect the cable and temp. put the HVAC in its new place stuff a cd player on top and there it is.--magic


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i would put a head unit or the HVAC control in place of the vents in the center of the dash. Ive seen this one kid that did it, he had HVAC there and it looked nice as hell cause on the bottom he had a tv in the double din and a hu


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

B14_Stealth said:


> i would put a head unit or the HVAC control in place of the vents in the center of the dash. Ive seen this one kid that did it, he had HVAC there and it looked nice as hell cause on the bottom he had a tv in the double din and a hu


Hmm, I would love to see that. I never even thought of that. Then again, It gets pretty hot in South Florida and those are my go to vents, don't know if I can do without them!!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the centre vents work the best for me so ill leave them where they are. but i too wan to do this because i cant use my cup holders either. the HVAC sits flush, but after market HU's do not so my cups are always hitting the "repeat" and "random" buttons. i found the directions once as well. but a tutorial/pictorial would be great.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

my coffee used to spill on my panasnonic HU to the point where the HU stopped working, eversince than i haven't used my cup holder. I just put my drink between the ebrake the the seat


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

B14_Stealth said:


> my coffee used to spill on my panasnonic HU to the point where the HU stopped working, eversince than i haven't used my cup holder. I just put my drink between the ebrake the the seat


My buttons got so sticky from stuff splashing that I had to use a toothpick and pieces of paper to clean them. I also use the e-brake seat combo for my drinks.


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> i would put a head unit or the HVAC control in place of the vents in the center of the dash. Ive seen this one kid that did it, he had HVAC there and it looked nice as hell cause on the bottom he had a tv in the double din and a hu


that would be pretty sweet the problem with moving the unit where the HVAC is that there is 1.5" bar running directly behind it preventing a CD play from fitting but moving it where the center vents are would be cool except the center vents provide the best air


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

I like using my ebrake as a cup holder! especially if it's a slightly oversized styrofoam for that 'tighter, yet quality fit.' I cant use it when my girlfriend rides with me, though. I usually just have her hold my drink in between her legs 
Sorry about the pics. Someone did swap their HVAC and HU, but I cant remember who. I remember that he (whoever 'he' is) said that it takes some HVAC dcuting and tubing expertise to add about 3" of extension to the outlet tubing that sits behind the HVAC controls. The old tubes have to be cut and re-routed to make room for a new CD player w/ rear output/input wiring. 
It is a LOT of work in a tight space. But, then again, so is swapping a ga for an sr, but nobody complains about that, do they?  
If you ever get it done you could do a write-up with pics. Assuming good quality work (and quality pics), i'd nominate for a sticky as this is a common problem for all B14's.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

try this for more specific instructions:

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=46486


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

guys, i have instructions, there is enough room, all i want is pictures....its not hard


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

MagicPie said:


> that would be pretty sweet the problem with moving the unit where the HVAC is that there is 1.5" bar running directly behind it preventing a CD play from fitting but moving it where the center vents are would be cool except the center vents provide the best air


i hardly ever use the center vents cause they are broken lol, i used to have a tv mounted there and it was attached to the vents (stupid idea of mine) and ..it fucked them up so the directional slider dont work anymore and the fins are are all bent out of shape. They still work but not in the direction that i want them to


----------

